# Exo Terra Monsoon



## cham-man95 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi, 
I have 2 rainforest set ups at the moment (pygmy chameleons and a frog and anole tank) and have been looking for new ways to keep humidity up after the exo terra ultrasound fogger for my frogs and anoles, and both the zoomed reptifogger and the zoomed habbamist both broke :2wallbang: for my pygmies so im now looking for a new fogger. I thought the monsoon was a good idea as it has splitters so i can use it as a replacement for my pygmies and my frogs and anoles as well as for a new dart frog tank i hope to set up soon.
Has anyone used this product and can tell me what its like? I was also a bit worried that the spray might not be fine enough and irritate the pygmies.
Love to hear what its like,
Many thanks, 
Ed


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

They're great when they're working, just about everyone who bought them last year had problems with them and had to return them though, shame because I loved mine! I noticed a couple of weeks ago they were back on the shelves at Surrey Pet Supplies again though, apparently Exo Terra have fixed the problem which was generally with the timer, I'm waiting to see how many get returned this time before risking £90+ for another one though.

The mist is fine enough for anything I can think of, and the unit is much quieter than most equivanents from other manufacturers, if they can be shown to be reliable now I wouldn't hesitate to get another.


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had mine since they came out and had no problem, mine is hooked up to two terrariums (you can buy more nozzles and add more tanks) the mist is very fine and good foor pygmys and the timers great

Oh yeah, I dont know what size tank your pygmys are in but if it's small it may take a day or so to fine tune the timer so your tank does not get to wet for to long. You just need to time it so it has time to dry


----------



## cham-man95 (Jan 13, 2012)

It should be ok, its a pretty big tank so ill just play it by ear,
cheers for the advice,
Ed


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Graham said:


> They're great when they're working, just about everyone who bought them last year had problems with them and had to return them though, shame because I loved mine! I noticed a couple of weeks ago they were back on the shelves at Surrey Pet Supplies again though, apparently Exo Terra have fixed the problem which was generally with the timer, I'm waiting to see how many get returned this time before risking £90+ for another one though.
> 
> The mist is fine enough for anything I can think of, and the unit is much quieter than most equivanents from other manufacturers, if they can be shown to be reliable now I wouldn't hesitate to get another.


So far so good.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

DayGecko said:


> I've had mine since they came out and had no problem


Wow, someone beat my record of 6 months!



> So far so good.


I'll give it another couple of months at least Mark, if you still haven't had any returned then I'll be back for another one! Did ET say what it was they changed to make them more reliable?


----------

